# OMG I got a massive haircut :)



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2007)

check it! I got like almost 6 inches off it. It's in a pob/reverse bob style. Only bad thing is, cos its winter my neck is getting cold!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 24, 2007)

hej it looks really nice so fresh ! and u look so cute too!





i would pay to get winter to HK


----------



## angellove (Jun 24, 2007)

omg.. you look soooo beautiful!!!! i love it!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2007)

lol, its soooo cold though! today I wore long socks, leggings and then pants over the top, a singlet, a long sleeved top, a big jumper and a coat and a scarf.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 24, 2007)

You are so pretty!

The hair looks great, and it would be really cute with a beenie hat... or toboggain...I don't know what everybody else calls them. LOL


----------



## Aprill (Jun 24, 2007)

it is sooo cute!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 24, 2007)

haha, with a beanie, I was worried people would think i had no hair and I was a cancer patient! LOL.

I think I'll grow it out a little, just so I can ask them to cut it so the front is longer next time, so it's more dramatic. You can't see how short the back is there - it's not as short as posh's, but it's prolly the shortest I've ever had it. There is a lot of neck showing, lol


----------



## semantje (Jun 24, 2007)

ohh thats cute


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh i love it!!!! its a great summer cut and u can pull it off!!!! the shorter my hair the frizzier it gets lol


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG Rosie, I love it! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 24, 2007)

I love that style on you!!

Looks awesome!

I wish I could pull that off


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 24, 2007)

Really really really cute. It looks so sweet on you!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 24, 2007)

I noticed your new avatar - beautiful!

I love reverse bobs - very sexy.

I'm jealous, my hair is too curly to it pull off. You really look smashing!


----------



## KatJ (Jun 24, 2007)

I LOVE IT! Its so fresh, you have the perfect features for this cut.


----------



## anonymouse (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks great, really cute


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

you're soooooo cute rosie. it looks awesome


----------



## Bexy (Jun 24, 2007)

I love it, you look great. I wish it was winter here.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 24, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 24, 2007)

You look sooo cute Rosie!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 24, 2007)

Its so cute i want to cut my hair like that!


----------



## KristinB (Jun 24, 2007)

Very cute. I love that haircut.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 24, 2007)

it's very cute Rosie, love it !!


----------



## Loreal (Jun 24, 2007)

AHH!! I love it!! It looks so cute and trendy!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 24, 2007)

it looks really cool. i like it


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 24, 2007)

That's so cute on you!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 24, 2007)

I LOVE it! I Think it looks great on you!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 24, 2007)

Woop. You look pretty!


----------



## katnahat (Jun 25, 2007)

Your cut looks fabulous! Love it!


----------



## Tina Marie (Jun 25, 2007)

It looks lovely!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 25, 2007)

its so cute! i think it really suits you!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Rosie! It looks gorgeous!!! It suits you, I've always loved that hairstyle, just don't think I'd be able to pull it off, my hair is so fine.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, its soooo cold though! today I wore long socks, leggings and then pants over the top, a singlet, a long sleeved top, a big jumper and a coat and a scarf. 






wow thats a lotta clothes i m only wearing a bra and bball shorts!!! but i have longer hair


----------



## farris2 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love it! I had no idea it was winter there!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can't see how short the back is there - it's not as short as posh's, but it's prolly the shortest I've ever had it. There is a lot of neck showing, lol I was about to say- Hey there Mrs. Beckham! when did you join MUT? hahaha


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 25, 2007)

Rosie, I love the cut on you!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 25, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 25, 2007)

rosie, i have 2 words for that style:

thats hot! (sue me paris hilton)


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL. You guys are all funny. Thanks for all the compliments. It makes my cold neck worthwhile


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 25, 2007)

That hair looks so cute on you. Looking good.


----------



## monniej (Jun 25, 2007)

that cut super cute!


----------



## Manda (Jun 25, 2007)

That style looks SO GOOD on you Rosie! haha about winter, I guess thats a good excuse to get some really cute scarves!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG....LOVE IT!!! You look fantastic!


----------



## Khalia25 (Jun 25, 2007)

...looks soooo good on you!!! Too cute!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love it! it looks so good on you!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 25, 2007)

That is so f'ing hot!!!! Your cut totally shows off your beautiful face. Love it!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 25, 2007)

now that u have a cold neck u have more excuses to buy pretty scarfs


----------



## Jade22 (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the cut! Not many can pull that style off, it really suits you.


----------

